# Tri State Race



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

The Tri State Season Opener happens tomorrow at Tony Mickles house. Superstock and 3ohm Mod. 

Doors open at 8am
Racing Starts at 12n
$5 per class

Don't worry about the late posting : )

www.tsrho.com


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Any updates yet Rick


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

The race went well and yes, we were clowning and simultaneously racing hard. A big shout-out to my boys from Florida, Clayton St.Clair and Craig Reynolds for rolling up to run with us for a 2nd year straight.

15 cats were on hand and both classes were fast and furious and close too!
Racing is much better when there are numerous fast guys blowing cats backs out as opposed to one guy tearing up the totals all alone. But, that too is fun when you get a chance to do it -LOL!

I like when everyone in the room is a threat, which results in more respect for another persons skill when cats are just banging it out on the track. 

We're running a different format this year with a 5 minute Round Robin followed by the top 8 in an A and B Main for 2.5 minutes. One can win from any Main. I think that the new format works out good. In the past, we just ran a 5 minute Round Robin with the highest lap totals determining the winner.

The pictures should be posted up this week and there were a ton taken but in the interim, you can go to the site, click race results and view the lap totals.

The larger lap totals are from the Round Robin and the smaller numbers from the Main. 

www.tsrho.com


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Like the the race format! Nice track and race area to! What chassis took the win this time?


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Blu,

Thanks for the reply. In Superstock, a T2 (white chassis) and in Mod, a Storm.
Here's a rundown of the top 4 chassis results for lack of a better term.

Superstock:

1. T2
2. G3R
3. G3R 
4. G3R

Modified:

1. Storm
2. T1
3. Storm
4. Storm

As you can see, we're a club that run the top 3 manufacturers cars and have no exclusive ties to anyone. Personally, I run whatever chassis is working best on the track that we're running on, so the cutest chick gets to go out with me for the day -LOL!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Same here Rick. Fastest in the boxes races that night,could care less about brand. All 3 have a shot in our series also. Just wish I had the time to dial them all in,seems I end up with the same 1??


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Blu,

What area are you from and what race classes does your club run?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Chicago area,we only run 1 class ceramic S/S for 12 races on ovals & r/c NASCAR Lexan bodies. Only time we run Poly would be @ a ILL HOPRA race (1 track is on there schedule). Poly wars left a bad taste$$$


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, I see says the blind man. I'm gratefully that we don't have any issues/bad memories over parts. I plan on making it out to Rick Derosa's house. I hope you can make it if so.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Rick's race has been on my list for years,but it seems something always gets in the way? Maybe this year?


----------

